# Visite surprise manquée



## Caro35 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Visite surprise du service agrément en début d’après-midi ! Sauf que mes portails sont fermés à clé et je n’ai pas de sonnette… Le petit que j’accueille était à la sieste, moi aux toilettes puis j’ai fait ma vaisselle (après m’être lavée les mains of course 😅). Après j’ai rangé un peu ma maison et j’ai vu leur message sur mon téléphone 40 minutes plus tard. Du coup, je les ai appelées, elles étaient trop loin pour faire demi-tour. Elles ne comprennent pas que tout soit fermé, ben j’en ai marre du porte à porte, du coup je ferme tout. Elles me disent que comme je travaille je dois leur ouvrir, ok mais j’étais aux toilettes et je n’ai pas entendu le téléphone ! Elles m’ont dit qu’elles allaient en référer à leur supérieure…
Ça me saoule !!!


----------



## booboo (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
chez moi aussi tout est fermé, et chez moi aussi pas de sonnette pendant les siestes ! (marre aussi des sollicitations diverses et variées et les plaisantins qui sonnent juste pour le plaisir !).
En référer à leur supérieure ? pour dire quoi ? "ouin"ouin", on a voulu faire une visite surprise et on s'est cassé les dents sur un portail fermé .....
Sauf que le portail/portillon/porte ou je ne sais quoi doit être maintenue fermée ( en tout cas chez moi c'est une demande de la PMI)donc bon niveau arguments, on est pas au top ....


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Septembre 2022)

Pareil ici.
Portail automatique... donc qui ne s'ouvre que si j'appuie sur le bouton lol...
Avec un interphone qui fait visio. Selon la tronche de la personne que je vois dans le visio, j'ouvre... ou pas.....
Donc oui on doit tout fermer, c'est écrit dans le règlement. Et oui moi aussi je coupe l'interphone et met le téléphone fixe en occupation pendant la sieste des petits.
Le portable, je l'entends .. ou pas..... Je ne l'ai pas toujours près de moi. Hier je l'ai même oublié dans le jardin, c'est mon fils qui me l'a rentré à 23h en me disant : "tu cherches pas ton tél j'espère !!!!!"  😂


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Septembre 2022)

@Caro35 
Et est-ce qu'elles t'ont dit pourquoi elles étaient passées ?


----------



## Caro35 (19 Septembre 2022)

Non même pas ! 
Mais comme je me suis fait dénoncer il y a presque 2 ans (décembre 2020) parce que je faisais soi-disant trop d’aller et retour à l’école pour ma fille, j’avais été contrôlée par surprise en mars 2021. Suite à cette visite et à leur compte-rendu (avertissement), j’ai écrit au président du CD qui a botté en touche avec un courrier politico-politique. Du coup, je sais que je suis dans leur collimateur. Et je pense qu’elles étaient déjà repassé en juin et je n’avais pas répondu… mais là je ne suis pas sûre que c’était elles parce que je n’avais pas eu d’appel ni mot dans la boîte aux lettres.


----------



## Caro35 (19 Septembre 2022)

Ce métier commence vraiment à me casser les pieds pour être correcte, je termine mon contrat actuel en décembre… et après ???


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Septembre 2022)

De tout cœur avec toi @Caro35 , on se demande bien ce qu'elles ont à faire de leurs dix doigts ces bonnes femmes.....


----------



## booboo (19 Septembre 2022)

Bon courage, elles repasseront surement....


----------



## Caro35 (19 Septembre 2022)

Merci de votre soutien.
Elles m’ont tellement mal parlé au téléphone, j’en ai vraiment ras-le-bol d’être prise pour une moins que rien.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Septembre 2022)

Et bien ça leur fera les pieds 
la prochaine fois elle préviendra avant de passer 

C'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Septembre 2022)

Nanou91 je me reconnais en tes propos portail automatique ici aussi ! j'ai une sonnette mais parfois je la coupe de l'intérieur !!! et pour le portable je ne suis pas du tout accroc parfois je l'oublie même en partant en courses là c'est plus embêtant si j'avais un soucis sur la route ... alors qu'est ce qu'elles ont ces 2 nanas à se plaindre de quoi ??? du moment que vous êtes là Caro pour ouvrir à vos PE je ne vois pas le soucis on est sensées recevoir personne ??? donc elles se contredisent dans leurs propos !!! c'est du grand n'importe quoi vous êtes courageuse de continuer ce métier avec tous les bâtons que la PMI vous met dans les roues !!!


----------



## Caro35 (19 Septembre 2022)

Oui, elles m’ont dit comment ils font vos employeurs ? Ben, déjà je les vois arriver parce qu’ils se garent sur le trottoir devant ma fenêtre et je déverrouille mes portails vers 16h20 quand ma fille rentre seule de l’école !!
Elles sont lourdingues 🤬


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Caro de toute manière vous auriez pu être absente.  
Et heureusement que vous avez tout fermé. Sécurité avant tout !
Pff. Référez mesdames Référez...


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Septembre 2022)

Nous sommes quand même sensés savoir à quelles heures arrivent et partent nos accueillis il me semble. Donc on ouvre pour l'heure prévue au contrat. Rien de bien compliqué là dedans.


----------



## Griselda (19 Septembre 2022)

OK, je comprends que du point de vue de la PMI elle puisse se demander si ce n'était pas une ruse de ta part pour échapper au contrôle inopiné.
Sincèrement à leur place ne te dirais tu pas la même chose?!

La bonne réponse est "désolée mais la PMI et le CD vous êtes les premiers à nous demander de nous barricader d'un coup qu'un accueilli s'échappe, à privilégier le calme pour favoriser leur sieste donc voilà pourquoi il n'y a pas de sonnette. Ne sachant pas que vous viendriez je n'ai pas fait attention au volume sonore de mon téléphone. J'y prendrais garde désormais, autant que possible."


----------



## NounouNat2 (19 Septembre 2022)

Alors moi, je me suis faite reprendre (gentiment) parce que la puer m'avait prévenue de sa visite, j'avais donc laissé le portail ouvert, pour ne pas qu'elle sonne, les petits étant à la sieste. Elle m'a dit que mon portail devait être fermé en permanence (portail electrique).
Comme quoi...


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Caro

Je suis dans le même cas … portail fermé à clef et en + interphone débranché et en + du + fixe éteint pdt la sieste

Et en + du + portable en off car sieste aussi.

La PMI le sait et une fois la puer qui est interdite m’avait dit

 « comment font les parents ? »

Ils m’appellent AVANT midi sinon SI je vois leur message … tant mieux pour eux, sinon ils attendent 16h 

« les parents sont informés que pas de bruit pdt la sieste trop précieuse pour eux »

Elle n’a pas pipé mot car aucune faute grave. Donc dis en autant


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Et SI ton portail n’était pas fermé, tu te serais fait taper sur les doigts 

Ma 1ere puer qui foutait la trouille à tout le monde, était passée chez une AM, portillon non fermé à clef et porte d’entrée non fermée. Elle était entrée dans sa maison. Et l’attendait donc au RDC !

Elle avait eu un avertissement.

Donc tu es DANS LES CLOUS !


----------



## NounouNat2 (19 Septembre 2022)

*oui CHANTOU, moi on m'a reprise gentiment, parce que, prévenue de sa visite pendant la sieste, j'avais laissé mon portail ouvert. Ma porte d'entrée etait fermée à clef*


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

La puer qui interdite sur notre commune s’était permise de me dire « si je veux faire une visite surprise comment que je fais ? »

Une vraie cinglée .. « bah vous m’appelez … mais avant midi car mes téléphones sont éteints ou off » 🙌😅🤣


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Une autre fois, une puéricultrice qui devait venir pour un renouvellement… bcp de puéricultrices depuis la 1ere … devait arriver pour 14h. Donc elle aurait dû se garer devant chez moi. 

Ne la voyant pas … je sors sur mon trottoir … et la vois arriver … elle s’était garée sur l’autre rue … 

Je lui dis « vous pouviez vous garer juste devant chez moi »

« oh je ne savais pas si je pouvais ! »

Elle m’a prise pour une débile ou quoi ! C’était pour venir « incognito » et éventuellement écouter si pleurs ou pas ! JE suppose … elles sont tellement tordues 👎🏼😡

Pas de bol, car tout le monde dormait et + que bien.


----------



## Griselda (19 Septembre 2022)

Bon, j'ai souvenir de ma toute 1ere réunion pour devenir AM et on nous avait dit que nous aurions obligatoirement un contrôle inopiné par an plus un tous les 5 ans pour le renouvellement. Donc oui il est logique de faire en sorte d'être joignable pour que ce contrôle puisse se faire, ça se tient.

Ensuite j'ai commencé et on m'a dit que pour éviter de perdre du temps en se présentant chez des AMs parties en promenade, souvent le contrôle se faisait sur RDV mais dans l'absolue oui il est parfaitement légal et légitime que la PMI puisse débarquer sans prévenir. C'est sur que si l'idée c'est de s'assurer qu'une AM agit comme il faut tout le temps et pas juste le temps du RDV, un contrôle inopiné doit pouvoir se faire.

Sachant ça il me semble de bon ton d'expliquer que c'est une question de sécurité que tout soit fermé pour être conforme mais qu'en effet, désolée de n'avoir pas vu que vous vouliez me visiter d'autant que j'étais bien présente.


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Septembre 2022)

Vraiment tordues mais bon elles doivent être conditionnées pour bien emm.rder les ass mat ! un job en or pas comme le nôtre !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Angèle « Un job en or pas comme le notre » je ne pense pas au niveau salaire. Car JE pense qu’elles sont payées grand maxi 1800€ net. 

Donc par apport à une AM sur ma commune, c’est pas top. D'ailleurs, souvent j’ai ainsi que mes copines certaines puer qui nous ont dit « vous avez une belle maison » ... et elles voient aussi les voitures. 

Tout au début, nous mettions des bijoux et comme notre 1ère puéricultrice les regardait d’une façon insistante, nous n’avons + de beaux bijoux ... sur nous ....☹️ Par contre, je garde ma montre, un tout petit ... pas trop gros bracelet ...et mes créoles ou autres ... 😀🤩


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Septembre 2022)

N'importe quoi ?! Elles sont vexees c'est tout la surprise a fait un flop ! Il n'y a rien a référer tu n'as pas refusé de les recevoir tu ne les attendais pas.Et c'est gonflé ça nous n'avons pas le droit de recevoir et elles viennent en plus pendant la sieste.
Tu auras l'argument fort juste que le portail est fermé pour que personne ne risque de gêner la tranquillité de la sieste de ton accueilli .sachant que pendant le sommeil les nouvelles acquisitions se fixent dans le cerveau et l'hormone de croissance est sécrétée .
Alors tu peux être cool tu es une bonne pro.


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Septembre 2022)

Chantou je ne parlais pas de salaire car je sais bien que nous ne sommes pas toutes égales sur ce point-là ! c'était une façon de parler du fait qu'elles sont là pour nous embêter (pas toutes) et que nous devons subir leur bêtise !!! elles ont peut-être un "intéressement" pécunier sur les ass mat qu'elles font craquer et quitter le métier qui sait ??? plus rien ne m'étonne 😉


----------



## NounouNat2 (19 Septembre 2022)

CHANTOU, une Puer en pmi c'est 1600 euros en début de carrière, puis 2800 euros.
La sécurité de l'emploi et des journées terminées à 17h. Toutes les AM ne gagnent pas 2800 € et parfois à peine 1500 € avec 3 accueillis suivant leurs taux horaires et leurs lieux d'exercice avec des grosses amplitudes horaires en prime.
Alors, il est possible que les puers de votre secteur vous jalouse, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas de beaucoup de puéricultrices...


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Septembre 2022)

Ah ben voilà NounouNat2 elles sont donc bien payées 2800 euros pour faire ch.er leur monde !!! et oui en effet je fais partie de celles qui gagneraient plutôt 1500 euros avec 3 accueillis et oui comme je disais loin d'être au même niveau mais cela est un autre débat !!! sans jalousie aucune hein Chantou !!! ma carrière est derrière moi et à refaire je ferais autre chose comme métier dans une autre vie peut-être ??? 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Angèle et NounouNat2

1600 en début de carrière
2800 en FIN de carrière

Elles connaissent nos tarifs là où je suis … nous sommes très au-dessus et ça les ennuient bcp pour être Très polie.

C’est pour ça qu’elles nous ont mis des bâtons dans les roues lorsque nous avons demandé des extensions.

La cinglée qui est interdite sur ma commune savait le montant de l’indemnité d’entretien il y a de ça au moins 6 ans et qu’elle m’avait obligée de changer mes lits parapluies contre des lits à barreaux car elle m’avait dit

« les parents paient 5€ par jour, ils sont en droit d’avoir de bons lits etc etc »

Elle nous a fait la misère sur notre commune et les communes avoisinantes.

Elle était … c’est TERRIBLE à dire JALOUSE de nos rémunérations.

Sachant qu’elle devait venir, j’avais rangé la belle voiture dans le garage pour qu’elle ne la voie pas .. mais elle a voulu voir le garage … soit disant pour voir la poussette double … mon œil 👁 elle a vu ma voiture malgré qu’elle était garée cachée derrière un mur, on en voyait qu’un bout et m’a dit VÉRIDIQUE « vous avez une belle voiture »

J’ai fait comme si je n’avais pas entendu et lui ai fait voir ma poussette double dont je ne me sers jamais (d’ailleurs je l’ai mise en vente sur un site connu aujourd’hui)

Je ne suis pas parano car sinon mes 2 copines aussi y seraient, et elles ont eu les mêmes réflexions.

Donc je maintiens que par jalousie, elle nous a pourri la vie.

Sauf que manque de bol pour elle, on ne s’est pas laissée faire et une pétition a été faite et elle n’a plus JAMAIS remis les pieds dans ma commune, ni dans celles de mes copines.

D’autre part j’avais changé 2 lits sur 4, mais comme j’ai eu un souci avec une petite qui m’a fait un spasme, je l’ai appelée que je remettais mes 2 lits parapluies.

Grande cinglée 👎🏼

Et le pire … une fois je l’ai vue à Auchan à 5 kms de chez moi … qui je vois ? … ELLE avec ses 2 gamins de 8 ans environ (des jumeaux) et l’apothéose… ils jouaient au ballon dans Auchan !!

La HONTE … même pas capable de gérer ses 2 gosses et elle est puéricultrice

Et le PIRE et ça été la déchéance … PAS INTELLIGENTE pour un rond … elle parle à l’école de SON VILLAGE où elle habite à une dame … c’était une réunion de parents d’élèves et dit à cette dame ce qu’elle fait comme métier toute fière « je suis puéricultrice pour la PMI, je contrôle des AM … bla-bla-bla «  cette dame boit ses paroles

Et lui dit :

« De vraies feignasses » qu’elle dit à cette dame

Et lui dit « et vous, vous faites quel métier  ? »

VÉRIDIQUE cette dame lui répond « je suis AM dans notre village » 🤣😅👎🏼😡

Attends, ce qu’elle a dit a été évidemment RÉPÉTÉ à la PMI et tout le tointoin …. 👍👋

Il faut être DÉBILE pour se permettre de dire ça et en + à une personne que tu ne connais pas.

Comme quoi il y a un Bon Dieu 🙏

TOUT SE PAIE UN JOUR OU L’AUTRE, il faut simplement ÊTRE PATIENT


----------



## zelande (19 Septembre 2022)

Chez moi, pas de sonnette. Mon portail ni ma porte fenêtre ne sont fermées à clefs et d'ailleurs , je n'ai lu/vu /entendu nulle part qu'on était obligé de se cloîtrer. Bon, en même temps, j'ai des chiens. Et quand j'ai commencé AM, j'en avais un de 70kg. la puer a surement pensé que c'était suffisant pour la sécurité !!!
Jamais eu de visite surprise en bientôt 14 ans. Ma 1ère puer m'avait dit qu'elles avaient un trop grand térritoire à couvrir et que si elles voulaient venir, elles passaient un coup de fil avant, pour ne pas prendre le risque de se déplacer pour rien


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour jamais de visite surprise non plus ! les 2 qui sont venues suite aux racontars de la ramette m'avaient donné RV et en plus je me souviens que j'avais des enfants à ce moment-là et qu'ils avaient été sages comme des images elles m'en avaient fait la remarque !!! bref Chantou je comprends qu'elles peuvent être jalouses de vos salaires mais çà ne leur donnent pas le droit d'embêter les gens (pour rester polie !) et encore moins pour celles qui touchent de petits salaires ! elles n'ont qu'à faire ass mat ... je suis d'accord avec toi que tout se paie un jour ou l'autre encore heureux !!! un jour une amie qui ne se laisse pas faire a attendu dans un supermarché une nana qui parlait à une autre des ass mat en mauvais termes et bien elle ne s'est pas gênée pour la remettre à sa place l'autre ne savait plus ou se mettre je pense que je ferais de même ... bon courage à notre collègue et j'espère que çà va s'arranger pour elles et que ces mégères vont payer leur méchanceté ...


----------



## mamytata (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les filles,

En 15 ans, pas une seule visite surprise. Et même, renouvellement en juillet dernier, elles ne sont même pas venues.


----------



## NounouNat2 (20 Septembre 2022)

CHANTOU, vous n'utilisez jamais de poussette ? Mais comment faîtes-vous ?
Moi, elle m'est indispensable vu que je ne me déplace qu'à pieds.
Zélande, un chien de 70 kg !!! Waouh, quelle race ? Ma chienne fait 6,5 kg toute mouillée !


----------



## Caro35 (20 Septembre 2022)

Je pense faire un mail au service agrément pour leur expliquer la situation d’hier en reprenant notamment les mots de Griselda 😉
Pensez-vous que cela soit judicieux de prendre les devants ou j’attends encore un courrier menaçant de leur part ?


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Je ne sais pas si il faut ou ne faut pas prendre les devant avec une gentille lettre explicative.

Ce qui me semble évident c'est de faire en sorte, en toute sincérité et transparence, de baisser la sonnerie de son tel sans la couper pour permettre à la PMI de pouvoir effectuer les contrôles qu'elle jugent nécessaires pour te laver de tout soupçon justement.

Et oui nous, les AMs pouvons avoir du mal avec le concept de "contrôle" d'autant plus dans "notre domicile", notre intimité. Qu'il peut être vécu comme injuste d'être ainsi contrôlée plus souvent qu'à notre tour suite à une délation fausse. 

Mais d'un autre côté, nous sommes tous et toutes les premièr-e-s à nous alarmer quand nous entendons que depuis x temps quelques adultes, pire, quelques AMs, se comportent très mal envers des enfants. Nous sommes les 1eres à nous demander "Mais que fait la PMI??? Comment se fait il qu'elle n'a pas vu et arrêté ça?". 
Alors si nous sommes un temps soit peu cohérent nous pouvons entendre et comprendre que la PMI ne peut pas deviner sans venir vérifier qui est victime d'une fausse délation ou au contraire qui est victime de mauvais agissement. Nous mêmes, nous nous connaissons et nous savons que nous n'avons rien fait de tel mais pourquoi la PMI devrait elle se contenter de nous croire sur parole?! 
Donc la meilleure façon de démontrer sa bonne foi, c'est d'accepter le jeu du contrôle. 

Ici, de faire amende honorable: "je n'avais pas pensé au cas où vous auriez eut besoin de me contrôler. Mon tel coupé pour préserver la sieste des petits (et non pour me soustraire au contrôle inopiné). J'en ai pris note, j'ai baissé la sonnerie de mon tel mais pas coupé."


----------



## Caro35 (20 Septembre 2022)

Merci Griselda


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Griselda

Très bonne idée un mail car rien à se reprocher. 

En + il a bien été dit aux AM de fermer les portes à clés et portillons.

Juste pour dire la cinglée qui était venue pour un renouvellement malheureusement ! Elle m’avait demandé de retirer TOUTES LES CLÉS des portes fenêtres et les mettre sur UN CLOU EN HAUTEUR !

Quand je vous dis « une cinglée » vous pourriez ne pas me croire … donc ce n’était qu’un exemple de ses demandes

C’est la raison pour laquelle une pétition a été faite car elle n’avait que des conneries de ce genre à nous imposer.

Je lui avais évidemment rétorqué que ce n’était ABSOLUMENT pas possible

1️⃣ en cas d’incendie.
Chaque porte avait sa propre clé, et impossible d’avoir du stress à chercher une clé

2️⃣ J’ouvre sans arrêt ma porte pour les parents (porte d’entrée avec points de sécurité)

3️⃣ ma porte fenêtre sur la terrasse sans arrêt que j’ouvre pour mettre les couches dans un sac poubelle (odeurs allergique 😅🤣)

Etc etc

Vous me croyez j’espère quand je dis CINGLEE !


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

NounouNat2

J’ai toujours 3 qui marchent. Un éventuellement de 10 mois depuis des années. Et beaucoup le jardin, très peu aux alentours à part pour aller voir les chevaux très près de chez moi, donc une poussette simple suffit.

Je privilégie ceux qui marchent pour préserver mon dos, etc. La dernière fois que je me suis servie de la double cela remonte à 2015 je crois.

Les 3 mois sont d’office exclus. Peut-être que la dernière fois … expérience avec une maman qui m’avait demandé de le faire dormir sur LE VENTRE. Je pense inconsciemment en réfléchissant que ça doit venir de là mes réponses négatives.
Je vous rassure, j’avais refusé et expliqué pourquoi à cette maman. 

Elle le faisait dormir sur le ventre car il ne pleurait pas sur le ventre !!!

De toute façon, je préfère LARGEMENT à partir de 9/10 mois. Bien sûr cela peut être + difficile pour l’adaptation, mais c’est une question d’habitude et je demande aux parents de jouer le jeu pour que l’adaptation se passe bien 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

En + j’ai appris que lorsque l’on sort il faut tout un tointoin (liste des personnes à prévenir) si je meurs subitement… ou malaise …

Etc etc

Donc mon jardin est super, et les gamins sont heureux avec tout ce qu’il y a.

Bon je vais quand même voir les chevaux mais la liste … oubliée … c’est à côté … bientôt une liste si je meurs dans mon lit ! 😏👎🏼


----------



## Caro35 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bon, je leur ai fait un petit mail cet aprèm en me retenant de leur dire que leur visite à l’heure de la sieste n’est pas judicieux 🤬
Affaire à suivre …


----------



## NounouNat2 (20 Septembre 2022)

*CHANTOU, oui, je comprends mieux. Lorsqu'on a le choix des contrats, si on préfère prendre des enfants qui marchent ou du moins qui se déplacent à 4 pattes et qu'on ne fait pas beaucoup de sorties à l'extérieur.*
Pour moi, impossible de m'en passer.
J'ai régulièrement des bébés de 3 mois en accueil et je vais à la ludothèque, médiathèque, ferme et aire de jeux, bois etc, le tout à pied car à proximité.
Pour la clef sur un clou, en hauteur, ma puer me l'a demandé également, pour la porte qui donne sur la buanderie, ainsi que pour ma porte d'entrée


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Pour le clou il était hors de question

1️⃣ incendie surtout car une maison a brûlé à côté de ma  voisine donc j’ai ça en tête

2️⃣ non seulement pas pratique et Je ne suis pas en prison

3️⃣ archi nul et mes fenêtres et porte fenêtres toutes neuves

Elle avait dû fumer la moquette

Donc NON NON NON

C’est clair que les puer ont dû mal avec moi et aussi avec les autres collègues, mais cela est justifié dans notre refus avec les argumentaires.

Pour les lits toujours la « cinglée » elle avait décrété que toutes celles qui avaient des lits parapluies, il fallait sous 72 h les changer contre des lits à barreaux.

Certaines ont dit NON contre des matelas AU SOL. La GALÈRE, les gamins se levaient, la fête au village !

Et des chaises hautes pour tous les gamins qui ne pouvaient pas s’asseoir sur une petite chaise.

Enfin bref, il y a eu une « révolution » à mon village et justifiée.

Comme pour les parties privatives .., elle a même regardé dans les placards et commodes.

Pas chez moi car je lui avais ENCORE dit NON.

Elle avait réussi avec les lits parapluies à 
m’en faire changer 2 ! aussitôt remis 👎🏼😡🤣

Enfin bref 👎🏼


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Ah et le pompon … ne voulait pas que l’on soit en contact les unes et les autres « secret professionnel »

Surtout pour ne pas se rebiffer … résultat : PÉTITION


----------



## Nana29120 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
J’ai entendu cela également et se sera applicable des janvier 2024!


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, ça veut dire quoi, Nana29120 ????
On ne pourra plus se réunir aux sorties ou activités ?


----------



## Tatayoyo (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. Clé sur un clou à côté aussi obligatoire... Quand j'ai changé mes fenêtres cette année j'ai fait mettre des poignées à serrure partout 🙄barricadés à l intérieur... Remis des contremarches à l escalier. Enlever le portique du jardin. Manquait 2 centimètres à ma clôture... Bref... 
Et moi en campagne avec 3 petits contrats je n attends pas les 1000 euros 😢


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Septembre 2022)

*Tatayoyo, j'ai également enlevé le portique. Je n'ai plus que des minis toboggans, maisonnette, jeux à bascules, porteurs, pousseurs*


----------



## Tata50 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
J ai mon renouvellement l année prochaine. Je sens qu on va se marrer. 
Jamais eu de problème depuis 2003 que je suis agréée. Si elle me cherche elle va me trouver très vite. 
Ça devient n importe quoi.


----------



## Griselda (21 Septembre 2022)

Il y a 20 ans quand je suis rentrée dans ma maison, 1ere fois un jardin, mes enfants ont 4 ans et 18 mois et je débute comme AM. 1er anniversaire mes Parents offrent un portique balançoire à mes enfants et j'en suis ravie: la carte postale est parfaite!
Parfaite?
Non, pas tant que ça.
Très vite je constate que la balançoire avant 3 ou 4 ans, avant que l'enfant ne soit capable tout seul de s'y installer en sécurité et se balancer seul n'a aucun intérêt pour lui. 
Que quand il gravite autour des petits de moins de 3 ans, n'ayant aucune conscience des dangers et encore moins des mouvements de la balançoire provoqués par lui ET les autres c'est hyper dangereux. 
Je fini rapidement par remonter hors de portée les balançoires quand j'ai les accueillis dans le jardin, réservant cette activité qu'en présence d'enfant de plus de 3 ans. 
Mon cœur de métier étant les bébés avant la scolarisation, avant 3 ans principalement donc, dès que mon portique a été abîmé et mes enfants trop grands pour s'y intéresser même le WE j'ai demandé à mon mari de nous en débarrasser. 
Au moins je ne suis plus stressée, plus de risque de balançoire dans la tête d'un petit. J'ai comme nounounat2 tout ce qu'il faut pour bien s'amuser et surtout se dépenser dans le jardin, adapté aux enfants jusqu'à 3 ans.

Pas de trampoline non plus d'ailleurs: c'est hyper dangereux pour les moins de 3 ans!


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait Griselda, mes enfants avaient eux aussi reçu le portique en cadeaux, par leurs grands-parents. Je n'ai jamais été tranquille avec ça. Lorsque mes enfants (j'en ai 3), étaient petits, j'avais toujours un oeil et je remontais les balançoire, lorsque je ne pouvais pas les surveiller. J'ai des mauvais souvenir de l'école communale où j'ai pris un coup de balançoire dans la tête.
Ayant deux jardins et une maison mitoyenne, le portique n'a jamais été accessible aux accueillis.
Mon mari l'a carrément enlevé il y a 3 ans.
C'est un danger ce truc


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

J’avais un très beau toboggan tour et escalade … j’avais acheté ça 200€ ! Un truc de malade … résultat … une enfant en descendant mais cela aurait pu être pour n’importe quel toboggan se levait pour la réception donc risque d’accident … allez hop je l’ai vendu en plein 1er confinement (interdit de se déplacer sauf travail, médecin) l’acheteur est venu avec sa fourgonnette de travail et hop 90€ sur le bon coin. Ça m’a remboursé une partie car c’était du délire. Je l’ai gardé 11 ans quand même, donc « amorti ».

Mais enfin de compte il ne faut plus grand chose …

des tricycles en fer … allez hop vendus … toujours quelque chose à dire … c’est bon … écœurée


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Alors pour le portique … on parle d’un grand … ma fille lorsqu’elle avait 7 ans environs, grande casse-cou, faisait le TOUR du haut du portique avec la balançoire

Malgré que j’avais la vue sur ce portique … je n’ai pas été vigilante… ma voisine derrière voyant ça m’a appelée pour me prévenir 😳😏

Comme quoi il faut y faire hyper attention à tout âge 🚒


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Angèle 

Tu as une concurrente pour la photo … Nana29120


----------



## LaNorvégienne (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
L'idée de la clef n'a pas été évoquée par la puericultrice qui me visite. Pourtant, mes pièces d'accueil qui sont mon salon et ma véranda sont au fond de ma maison. Il faut d'abord passer par ma cuisine. Il y a une barrière de sécurité toujours fermée entre mon entrée et ma cuisine. Je laisse ma porte d'entrée fermée mais pas à clefs. Mon portail est automatique. Lorsque les parents sonnent, j'actionne l'ouverture de mon portail et ils entrent eux-mêmes. Soit ils restent derrière la barrière dans mon entrée, soit ils viennent nous rejoindre les enfants et moi directement dans mon salon. Ils doivent juste refermer la barrière derrière eux. Moi, je trouve plus pratique qu'ils viennent me rejoindre directement dans mes pièces d'accueil. Pendant les transmissions j'ai un œil sur tout le monde et c'est plus convivial quand même. Est-ce que je fais mal ?


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour LaNorvigienne

Chacun fait comme il veut. Si cela vous convient, pourquoi pas. Vous avez votre portail automatique, donc c’est fermé puisque seule vous pouvez l’ouvrir.

Perso, les parents récupèrent leur enfant à ma porte d'entrée à l'extérieur depuis le 1er confinement. Je n’ai pas eu le covid 🙏 les parents sont habitués et ça ne les choquent pas, au contraire ils approuvent.

Sinon par ce beau temps c’est dans le jardin, en respectant les distances. Parfois, des parents les oublient vite, moi JAMAIS et leur demande d’y faire attention. Le Covid est toujours là, donc attention quand même. 😊


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Ce qui m’énerve, les nouvelles puéricultrices demandent de façon excessives des obligations qui sont très futiles.

Les clés ! JE suis présente et J’interpelle l’enfant de ne pas y toucher. Pdt des années les clés étaient sur les portes avec un porte-clés en + pour qu’un enfant ne l’enlève pas et ne mette pas à la bouche ...et l’avaler ... JE trouve que c’est TROP et que la PMI devrait passer son temps sur des choses ou chez des AM où ça craint vraiment.

La c’est du GRAND n’importe quoi et surtout JE pense pour nous ennuyer (je suis HYPER polie)

Un moment donné, il faut quand même argumenter leurs demandes excessives. Dans mon village, après sa venue chez certaines AM c’etait « radio tam tam » et HEUREUSEMENT car nous avons pu nous défendre car elle était même harcelleuse vis à vis de certaines qui avaient le moral à zéro. Certaines voulaient carrément arrêter alors qu’on est en manque d’AM.

Dans un an, 3 AM arrêtent le métier ... pour 3000 habitants. Il n’en restera plus que 3. Donc au moins les garder que les emmerder ... c’est bon !


----------



## LaNorvégienne (21 Septembre 2022)

Chantou : oui le covid est toujours là, mais je ne pense pas que les parents soient plus ou moins contaminants que mon entourage familial. Je pars du principe que je pourrai tout aussi bien être contaminée par les enfants accueillis, mon mari, ou mon enfant qui vient d'être scolarisé cette année. Alors, ça ne me gène pas que les parents entrent dans mon "cocon" et c'est plus pratique aussi pour moi. Je remarque qu'en France, on a une notion de l'intimité (et surtout en étant assistante maternelle) différente. Pour les Norvégiens, le salon est un lieu convivial, qui se veut être chaleureux dans sa décoration aussi. Par contre, les chambres sont considérés comme un vrai lieu de repos et d'intimité. Moi, j'ai une grande chambre réservée uniquement à l'accueil de mes petits et une autre un peu plus petite si un enfant est malade ou a du mal à s'endormir. Le dernier point est une demande de la puéricultrice qui me visite. Parce que je trouve plus sympa que les enfants dorment ensemble et pour l'école c’est une bonne préparation. En Norvège, les siestes se font dehors souvent, les enfants dorment bien et renforcent leurs systèmes immunitaires.


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour LaNorvegienne,
Je trouve aussi cool de pouvoir faire les siestes dehors bien emmitouflés.
J'ai aussi des collègues qui ont une chambre unique pour les accueils, mais ce sont surtout des AMs qui ne prennent que des enfants du même âge et à partir d'un an. Moi, j'ai ma chambre qui sert toujours pour le plus jeune ou celui qui a plus de mal à s'endormir et une chambre réservée exclusivement à l'accueil, pour les deux autres, qui ont le même rythme.
Comme vous, mon salon fait office de salle de jeux. Mon mari et mes enfants ont une partie du garage aménagée en salle de sport, jeux et mes enfants leurs chambres rien que pour eux, s'ils veulent être tranquilles.
J'aime beaucoup la décoration scandinave.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Septembre 2022)

Chantou ah oui en effet pour la photo Nana29120 !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Angèle 

Je paie bien la taxe audiovisuelle et des impôts locaux 😏


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Ouf je me suis plantée … A priori c’était pour 2021 … taxe d’habitation pour 2021

Ils ont prélevé en 2022 et encore jusqu’en octobre, mais je ne vois pas apparaître la taxe d’habitation pour 2022 🤒🤕🥱😅🤣


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Normalement SI l’on ne paie pas d’impôts locaux pour 2022, ils DEVRAIENT nous rembourser la totalité de ce qui a été prélevée en 2022 ?


----------



## booboo (21 Septembre 2022)

Oui c'est ça ; j'ai déjà eu le remboursement moi .


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Merci booboo j’espère que ce sera vrai.


----------



## booboo (21 Septembre 2022)

Vous n'avez pas reçu de mail ? j'en ai reçu un m'expliquant la raison du remboursement et les délais de versement .


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Non aucun mail et même j’ai un prélèvement prévu le 17 OCTOBRE !


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Je vais les appeler demain matin


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Caro 

Tu as eu une réponse à ton mail à tes copines 😀😅


----------



## Caro35 (26 Septembre 2022)

Non, rien.
Vu la météo 🌧 elles vont sûrement rester à leur bureau aujourd’hui 🤞


----------



## Tanteline (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je vois qu il n ya pas que chez nous où les infirmières pmi sont intrusives j en ai fait les frais moi même et pendant mes congés en plus j ai été un peu bête sur le coup. Elle n à même pas sonne elle est entré et elle a toqué à ma porte un matin à 9h30. On était avec mes filles en plein rangement des armoires elle est rentrée et comme il y avait du linge de partout j ai été convoqué pas le.conseil général. Je me suis présenté et je peux vous dire que j en ai pris pour mon grade du coup je l ai interrompu et je lui ai répondu gentiment que pendant mes congés je faisais ce que j avais envie si j ai envie que ma maison soit sale ou mal rangée ça ne la concernait pas tant que je n ai pas d enfants à la maison. Ça m à valu quand même un avertissement et un nouveau contrôle pas de chance la première fois qu'elle est revenue s était un jour de repos je lui ai juste dit désolé je ne travaille pas revenez demain elle n à pas beaucoup apprécié et la deuxième fois je lui ai ouvert en peignoir en arrêt maladie elle voulait à tout pris rentrer je lui ai dit non vous ne rentrerez chez moi que pendant mes jours d accueil. Au final tout s est bien terminé.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'aurais été déposer une main courante pour intrusion. 

Et non, vous n'auriez pas dû avoir un avertissement puisque vous étiez en congés,  j'aurais fait tout remonter au cd.


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

C’est du grand n’importe quoi. 
Quand on ne travaille pas, elles ne rentrent pas point barre !
Et vous êtes dans quel département @Tanteline ?


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Tanteline 

NE JAMAIS OUVRIR et faire entrer la PMI quand tu ne travailles pas. *POINT FINAL 

arrêt de travail, congés, « rtt » NON on n’ouvre pas.

Résultat : *un avertissement pour rien même à contester !


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Caro 

Toujours rien depuis le 19 sept? 
Bon signe non ? 🧙


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

Oui j’espère 🤞
Moi je ne leur ouvre pas quand je suis aux toilettes 🚽 💩🧻
Et j’ai une amie sorcière qui leur a jeté un sortilège 😆


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

Incroyable ta photo de chat Chantou, elle ressemble de fou à la mienne.
Je n’arrive jamais à joindre des photos 😤


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

Regarde mon avatar, elles se ressemblent !! La mienne s’appelle Lili et toi ?


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Moi je mets la photo qui me plait dans l’avatar. Je n’aime pas toujours la même 😊 cette petite lolo a été retrouvée bébé dans une poubelle par mon fils. Comme il a déjà 3 chats, je lui ai proposé de la prendre car j’avais perdu un chat super Noir et Blanc adorable, qui était hyper intelligent, donc … on s’était dit plus jamais de chat et … encore on a pris … c’est souvent comme ça.

Très intelligente aussi elle nous a peut-être éviter un accident grave il y a 15 jours. Nous devions partir en Normandie et elle est venue dormir au-dessus de nos têtes ce qu’elle n’a JAMAIS fait comme pour nous dire « ne partez pas »

Lorsque j’ai rdv chez le véto pour elle, a coup sûr elle ne rentre pas. Elle est médium 😽😾😼

Donc quand elle réapparaît, hop on la chope et hop on va chez le véto aussitôt le bon jour mais jamais au rdv prévu 😾😼

Le véto le sait tous les ans, elle nous fait le coup

Comme pour partir en vacances, elle disparaît toute la journée et c’est très compliqué pour l’attraper … une vraie tigresse.

Enfin bref on ne s’ennuie pas avec lolo … son prénom c’est Lohan 😹


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

Trop marrant.
La notre avait l’habitude de fuguer. La dernière fois elle a disparu 7 mois, on pensait ne jamais la revoir et elle est réapparue pendant le premier confinement. On a mené l’enquête pour voir où elle se cachait, et on a découvert qu’elle avait 6 petits chatons !! On en a gardé 2 car trop mignons… On a donné les autres.


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

Je suis là !!


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

C’est bon pour la photo ?


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

J’ai mes 3 étoiles ⭐️⭐️⭐️
Yes !!! 👏


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

Sur cet avatar, c’est la maman et la fille 😍


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bon MERCI les forums girls je ne peux compter sur PERSONNE 👎🏼😡 et les forums boys aussi … allez hop dans le même lot … même panier 🧺 

Heureusement mes neurones ont fonctionné


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

Enfin on se retrouve


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

Je pense que tout le monde est couché à cette heure 😴💤


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

Trop chou ce chaton 🐱


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Septembre 2022)

Trop mignons ! 😻Nous avons deux chats : Gucci blanche et grise avec un coeur sur le flanc et Kenzo un amour de chat que nous avons adopté à la SPA. Je ne peux pas m'imaginer vivre sans animaux.


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

Que des prénoms qui sentent bon @Catie6432


----------



## Caro35 (30 Septembre 2022)

Je vous laisse les filles 
Je vais me coucher…😴
Bon week-end à vous !!


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Septembre 2022)

Douce nuit ! 😴


----------

